# $340K relo reimbursement? Need help!!



## homdel (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi there, my future employer has agreed to allow me to reimburse up to HK$340K expenses related to relocation "under HK tax law". Not sure what "under HK tax law" means? Does it mean certain expenses are allowed and some are not? Any expert in the this field, please advise. Thanks so much in advance.


----------

